# Snap Caps:  What is the latest thinking?



## monophoto (Jan 29, 2014)

I made several fountain pens a few years ago that used a plastic 'snap cap' insert that captures and holds the pen section inside the cap.  I think a similar arrangement is used on some roller ball pens.  My thinking at the time was that the snap cap was a really poor design. 

One of the problems with them is that they have to screw onto a threaded stud that is part of the cap finial on the pen.  Unfortunately, the plastic material that they are made from is brittle and doesn't thread very easily.  The instructions that come with pen kits suggest wedging a Phillips screwdriver inside the cap, and then twisting to cut threads in the plastic.  My experience was that a No 2 Torx screwdriver worked marginally better than a Phillips screwdriver, but neither worked very well.  

Eventually, I opted to use a metric tap to cut the threads before assembling the snap cap in the pen - that worked, but the threads were then a bit loose, and the insert could loosen or tighten over time as the pen is used.  That problem can be solved by capping the pen, and then twisting the lower half of the body to adjust the position of the snap cap.


Another thought was to put a drop of CA on the threads before screwing it onto the threaded stud.  Obviously, a caution is that the glue must be allowed to cure before the cap is installed on the body of the pen.

How are people currently installing the dreaded snap caps?  Are there any better solutions out there?


----------



## lorbay (Jan 29, 2014)

I still use the snap cap today but I don't use the screw for the plastic insert, I cut a shoulder for it in the cap.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/custom-cigar-118671/
Lin.


----------



## fetter64 (Mar 26, 2014)

I want to try using snap caps on some of my pens. Where can you get the inserts?


----------



## lorbay (Mar 26, 2014)

They come with the F/P or R/B feed that you are using or buying. Some of the F/P kits come with them also.

Lin.


----------



## Gord K. (Mar 26, 2014)

Besides the Artisan Signature FP kit from CSUSA, can someone tell me which other FP kits use snap caps?

Thanks.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 26, 2014)

Gord K. said:


> Besides the Artisan Signature FP kit from CSUSA, can someone tell me which other FP kits use snap caps?
> 
> Thanks.



Here is one from 
Fountain Pen Parts, Piston, Rolling Ball, Fountain Pen Steel - Richard L Greenwald LLC[/url
And another here
http://www.exoticblanks.com/Cartridge-Rollerball-System.html

Lin


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe the PSI "Traditional" fp uses a snap cap. Not an especially great pen, but a nice "entry level" one IMO.


----------



## kovalcik (Mar 27, 2014)

I did a couple and while they worked fine, I thought they were too much bother to get the cap to fit correctly. I find the magnetic cap pens to be a more than adequate replacement wtih the same basic operation.

One thing I did not like about the Artisan Signature line (or maybe it was the PSI Traditional, cannot remember) was that the bottom of the cap was the wood blank. No metal trim ring. Just looked unfinished to me every time I opened it.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> I believe the PSI "Traditional" fp uses a snap cap. Not an especially great pen, but a nice "entry level" one IMO.



It does.  Also the redesigned cigar from PSI.

I will say that the instructions for the PSI cigar describe a better way to install the snap cap.


----------

